# Oasis skins



## Patricia

Has anyone bought a Decal Girl skin for the Oasis yet?  I'm thinking of just putting one on the back, but I was wondering if anyone had bought one and could post a photo.


----------



## Meemo

Patricia said:


> Has anyone bought a Decal Girl skin for the Oasis yet? I'm thinking of just putting one on the back, but I was wondering if anyone had bought one and could post a photo.


I've ordered one, but haven't received it yet. I haven't decided whether I'll use it on the front or not. Will have to see what it looks like in person. But from the picture online I probably will use it. I've always liked this one, and with the walnut cover I thought this would look good on the back.
http://www.decalgirl.com/skins/305419/amazon-kindle-oasis-skin-dark-burlwood


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I note that they have a special deal through the 12th 13th on a banner on their website: 25% off with the code SPRING25

Betsy

_(I'm sure it said 12th yesterday, but it says 13th today.)_


----------



## Patricia

I just took advantage of that discount and ordered this one:

https://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/2917/black-flower


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I note that they have a special deal through the 12th 13th on a banner on their website: 25% off with the code SPRING25
> 
> Betsy


LOL - of course they do. I did get free shipping when I ordered though - probably close to the same thing.

Just got the email that mine has shipped.


----------



## Jen200

I order the black woodgrain. It is supposed to arrive Fri.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KindleGirl

I'd be interested to know if you skin the back, does it make it more slippery? Right now it's kind of grippy. It's been a while since I skinned a kindle and I can't remember how slippery the matte skins are.  I guess I never skinned the back before because I had them in covers, so I have no idea how it grippy it is.


----------



## Meemo

I have a skin on my PW2 and I read it without a cover for a couple of years. Never had a problem with it being slippery. I do get the matte finish on my skins, but I don't think that makes a difference as far as the slippery factor goes.


----------



## Jen200

I ordered the matte.  I will let you know if I notice a difference. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra

I ordered mine today. It's probably a little more purple than really goes with the Walnut case, but I wanted it anyway. I figure the left side that will be visible on the back has some brownish tones in it and I've had this design on a tablet before so I know that rotating it won't annoy me since I technically read with the Oasis upside-down.

https://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/2842/purple-rain/AKOA


----------



## Sunshine22

I ordered one earlier this week... it will probably get here before my Oasis  

I have the matte right now on my PW.  It's not slippery, but not as "grippy" as the glossy, from what I remember.  I actually like the feel of it better than the glossy finish.


----------



## Kathy

Andra said:


> I ordered mine today. It's probably a little more purple than really goes with the Walnut case, but I wanted it anyway. I figure the left side that will be visible on the back has some brownish tones in it and I've had this design on a tablet before so I know that rotating it won't annoy me since I technically read with the Oasis upside-down.
> 
> https://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/2842/purple-rain/AKOA


Beautiful. I love the purple. Can't wait to hear the skins work on the Oasis. I'm considering getting one. I always had them for my K1, K2 and Kindle Keyboard. Since then I haven't used them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> I ordered mine today. It's probably a little more purple than really goes with the Walnut case, but I wanted it anyway. I figure the left side that will be visible on the back has some brownish tones in it and I've had this design on a tablet before so I know that rotating it won't annoy me since I technically read with the Oasis upside-down.
> 
> https://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/2842/purple-rain/AKOA


That's a good point about being sure it'll be good when rotated!

I've gotten skins by that artist before, I like her work.

I decided to use the SPRING25 and some rewards points I didn't know I had to order a custom skin based on one of my quilts, which I've been wanting to do for some time:
https://www.decalgirl.com/make/2006192/1501/aspens-2#.VzOwK8vjVJ8.link

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

That's beautiful, Betsy!  After I'd ordered my skin I found a pic of one I'd designed but never ordered. Ah well. Next time!


----------



## Eilene

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's a good point about being sure it'll be good when rotated!
> 
> I've gotten skins by that artist before, I like her work.
> 
> I decided to use the SPRING25 and some rewards points I didn't know I had to order a custom skin based on one of my quilts, which I've been wanting to do for some time:
> https://www.decalgirl.com/make/2006192/1501/aspens-2#.VzOwK8vjVJ8.link
> 
> Betsy


Beautiful skin!!! I ordered a couple & got them today. I put one on & I LOVE it! I don't know how to put a pic on here though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eilene said:


> Beautiful skin!!! I ordered a couple & got them today. I put one on & I LOVE it! I don't know how to put a pic on here though.


You need to store the picture online somewhere, like Photobucket or Facebook (depending on your privacy settings) and then copy the direct link to the photo. Then, tap on the IMG icon, 2d from the left above the smileys







and paste the link between them.

Or, if you are using Tapatalk, you can upload the image within Tapatalk.

Betsy


----------



## Eilene

Got it!! Thanks Betsy! I signed up with Tapatalk.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Awesome!  It looks so good!  The cover contacts fine with the Oasis with the skin on? I've had one occasion where I had to reseat mine to get the battery readings, so I was concerned that the skin might make a difference.

Using Tapatalk is the easiest way I've found to post pics here as they store them for you and I can upload directly from my phone.  One step, easy-peasy.  Glad it worked for you!

Thanks for sharing the pics (and love your counter top--it makes a great background!)

Betsy


----------



## Eilene

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Awesome! It looks so good! The cover contacts fine with the Oasis with the skin on? I've had one occasion where I had to reseat mine to get the battery readings, so I was concerned that the skin might make a difference.
> 
> Using Tapatalk is the easiest way I've found to post pics here as they store them for you and I can upload directly from my phone. One step, easy-peasy. Glad it worked for you!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics (and love your counter top--it makes a great background!)
> 
> Betsy


I haven't had any problems with the cover and the skin. I always have had a skin on all my kindles & this was no exception. When I saw this one I thought it was so pretty & blended well with the Walnut cover. I LOVE my Oasis (Artfool Ei)!!! 
Thanks! I just realized that my Oasis blends in with my countertop! 
Tapatalk made it sooo easy to post these pics! Thanks again...


----------



## KindleGirl

That looks really nice, Eilene. That may have just tipped me over the edge....off to go look at skins again!


----------



## Sunshine22

Eilene said:


> Got it!! Thanks Betsy! I signed up with Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks amazing!


----------



## Eilene

KindleGirl said:


> That looks really nice, Eilene. That may have just tipped me over the edge....off to go look at skins again!


Thanks! I really do love having a skin on it. It makes it unique.


----------



## Eilene

Sunshine22 said:


> This looks amazing!


Thanks so much! I think so too.


----------



## Meemo

Gorgeous skin Eilene!  I almost got my favorite, called Treasure Hunt - I've got it on my Fire HD6, my PW2 and on my iPad Mini. I even found the image online and it's the desktop background on my laptop. 😳  But I decided to get something different for my Oasis. My burlwood came today, I haven't opened it yet. Soon....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Got an email that mine has been shipped!

I really considered getting one I've had on another device...but then there were so many other gorgeous ones.  And then I thought about finally doing a custom one!

Can't wait.

I haven't gotten a Kindle skin in several years.  But I decided that I'm reading this one so much out of the cover to maximize battery usage that a skin would help protect it.  I may eventually not read out of the cover so much, still figuring it out.  I do like reading it in the cover better.  Plus skins ARE pretty.

Betsy


----------



## Eilene

Meemo said:


> Gorgeous skin Eilene! I almost got my favorite, called Treasure Hunt - I've got it on my Fire HD6, my PW2 and on my iPad Mini. I even found the image online and it's the desktop background on my laptop. &#128563; But I decided to get something different for my Oasis. My burlwood came today, I haven't opened it yet. Soon....


Thanks! Those are some of the other ones I got. I LOVE Treasure hunt also!!!!


----------



## Eilene

Please post pics of your covers!! I personally love reading it naked which I never have before!


----------



## Meemo

Here's my Dark Burlwood.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oooh, that's nice.  And that's the black cover--I think that's the first pic of one I've seen!

Betsy


----------



## Eilene

Meemo said:


> Here's my Dark Burlwood.


This looks so elegant!!


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oooh, that's nice. And that's the black cover--I think that's the first pic of one I've seen!
> 
> Betsy


With mine? I've got the walnut cover, but it does look really dark in the pic, doesn't it? Maybe because of the contrast with the skin? Or bad lighting...or user error on the photographer's part... They do look nice together - I've liked the burlwood skin for a looooong time, but this is the first time I've ever actually ordered one. I did have a black woodgrain one on a Sony reader and almost ordered that for my Oasis.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> With mine? I've got the walnut cover, but it does look really dark in the pic, doesn't it? Maybe because of the contrast with the skin? Or bad lighting...or user error on the photographer's part... They do look nice together - I've liked the burlwood skin for a looooong time, but this is the first time I've ever actually ordered one. I did have a black woodgrain one on a Sony reader and almost ordered that for my Oasis.


Interesting! I coulda sworn it was the black cover. It looks great.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Better pic of the color.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And it still looks beautiful!

Betsy


----------



## jlee745

I had the treasure on my pw2 and loved it. I would look at it and notice all the details
Never got bored with it. Trying to find another one like that. 
Journeys end has caught my eye. Any suggestions?


----------



## Meemo

Aimee Stewart is the Treasure Hunt artist and I love her designs. Most are so detailed and intricate.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

USPS tracking says my skin should be delivered today.

An aside, the USPS tracking has gotten much much better.  Lots of detail on the tracking this time, to includ an update this morning that "Sorting has been completed at local post office at 8:12am". (This morning at 6AM it just told me it was at my local post office.

Woohoo!


----------



## Eilene

Betsy the Quilter said:


> USPS tracking says my skin should be delivered today.
> 
> An aside, the USPS tracking has gotten much much better. Lots of detail on the tracking this time, to includ an update this morning that "Sorting has been completed at local post office at 8:12am". (This morning at 6AM it just told me it was at my local post office.
> 
> Woohoo!





Betsy the Quilter said:


> USPS tracking says my skin should be delivered today.
> 
> An aside, the USPS tracking has gotten much much better. Lots of detail on the tracking this time, to includ an update this morning that "Sorting has been completed at local post office at 8:12am". (This morning at 6AM it just told me it was at my local post office.
> 
> Woohoo!


Can't wait to see!!


----------



## jlee745

I just ordered Journey's End!!! Cant wait.


----------



## readingril

Is it OK to butt in here if I don't have an Oasis?

While I was familiar with Decal Girl's website, I'd only casually visited before and never purchased anything, but I just have to share what came for my phone today.









my babies are so pretty on my phone (apologies to my two human chillins)


----------



## Patricia

Awww...I love it!


----------



## readingril

Thanks, Patricia! I've never skinned a Kindle as I always thought it would make it look too busy, but I can see from the images in this thread that's not the case.

from my Galaxy S6


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

readingril said:


> Is it OK to butt in here if I don't have an Oasis?
> 
> While I was familiar with Decal Girl's website, I'd only casually visited before and never purchased anything, but I just have to share what came for my phone today.
> 
> my babies are so pretty on my phone (apologies to my two human chillins)


Gorgeous!

I almost ordered a skin for my phone (iPhone 5S) but I like the current skin AND I have another skin that I like already...but if I use those up or get a different phone, I'm going to get another custom one done of another quilt of mine.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Got my skin, applied it, love it! I wish I'd had a bit better picture of the quilt, but it was sold. 

The quilt is "Aspen Leaves"




























And here's the original quilt:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patricia

Very nice, Betsy!  I'm really liking the skins on the Oasis. I think it's because even if you use a cover, you still get a peek at the back.  I received mine today, too.  I'll attempt to post photos tomorrow.  I've never done it before.


----------



## Patricia

Does everyone tend to get the matte finish?  Just curious.


----------



## Eilene

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Got my skin, applied it, love it! I wish I'd had a bit better picture of the quilt, but it was sold.
> 
> The quilt is "Aspen Leaves"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the original quilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks wonderful!!! Love it!


----------



## Eilene

Patricia said:


> Does everyone tend to get the matte finish? Just curious.


Mine is the shiny...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patricia said:


> Does everyone tend to get the matte finish? Just curious.


I've always had the shiny before (when I skinned my K1, they didn't have the matte option; I think it took a couple years to have that option, as I recall). I got matte this time. I like it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

First Impressions:

After almost 24 hours with my skinned Oasis, I'm really happy that I added the skin.  It makes me happy every time I look at it (I really did like that quilt), and, since I read this device without its cover a lot, I like the way it looks and I feel it's a bit more protected.  And, I think I like the feel of it better with the skin than with the nekkid back.

I have the matte skin.

Betsy


----------



## CozyMama

Betsy, that is beautiful! It would look lovely on your Alexa too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CozyMama said:


> Betsy, that is beautiful! It would look lovely on your Alexa too.


Thank you!

I saw there were Alexa skins on DecalGirl. For some reason, I have no interest in skinning Alexa. I kind of like the way she looks in her sleek blackness with blue ring. I'll have to ponder that.

Betsy


----------



## Sunshine22

Every time I see a new picture on these thread, it makes me so glad I ordered one...they all look so good!

Betsy, it really does protect your kindle.  I just got my PW ready to send back to Amazon for the trade in and removed the skin that's been on there for nearly three years...it looks brand new


----------



## Sunshine22

jlee745 said:


> I just ordered Journey's End!!! Cant wait.


I love this one!


----------



## Meemo

I feel the same way Betsy - love the look and feel of it with the skin. 

And I got the matte - have been ordering the matte finish since Decalgirl started offering it, even when it cost extra for the matte. I just like the look better, my first couple of skins were shiny.


----------



## Jen200

I think mine has gotten lost in the mail.  The tracking shows it was picked up on May 10 and there is no other information.  I ordered a skin for my Voyage that was shipped on Thursday and I received it yesterday. I have sent an email to DecalGirl.  I expect I will hear back from her tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jen!

Keep us posted.

Betsy


----------



## Eilene

I have to say that I love having my skin on also! Very pretty to look at and it feels so nice to hold...even with the shiny skin. It is so comfortable reading one handed without the cover. I am in love!


----------



## Atunah

Problem for me is that there are so many skins I like, I can't make my mind up. I am waffling between the burlwood and the stained wood. I like the pic of the burlwood posted here, but I have not seen the stained wood on an actual picture outside the decalgirl site. I have the walnut cover. 
I always liked the Quest, but I have seen online pictures of that and it looks much lighter in real life than on the website unfortunately. I like the old school look of maps with more brown and darker tan. They don't have a lot of nautical designs that are not wimsical, which I don't like. I like real old map look, or ship wheel and such things. Even a nice sail boat, but don't see much of that stuff. I think a wood design is also more neutral. 

I also worry about getting the front around the flat bezel straight. It would drive me nuts if it wasn't straight there. I remember putting a black wood skin on my K3. The only skin I ever used and holy moly getting that thing straight with all the keyboard buttons, side buttons, frame. It was nerve wrecking.  

I'll have to think about it some more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Problem for me is that there are so many skins I like, I can't make my mind up. I am waffling between the burlwood and the stained wood. I like the pic of the burlwood posted here, but I have not seen the stained wood on an actual picture outside the decalgirl site. I have the walnut cover.
> I always liked the Quest, but I have seen online pictures of that and it looks much lighter in real life than on the website unfortunately. I like the old school look of maps with more brown and darker tan. They don't have a lot of nautical designs that are not wimsical, which I don't like. I like real old map look, or ship wheel and such things. Even a nice sail boat, but don't see much of that stuff. I think a wood design is also more neutral.
> 
> I also worry about getting the front around the flat bezel straight. It would drive me nuts if it wasn't straight there. I remember putting a black wood skin on my K3. The only skin I ever used and holy moly getting that thing straight with all the keyboard buttons, side buttons, frame. It was nerve wrecking.
> 
> I'll have to think about it some more.


The front isn't too bad, although I had to do some reapplying. My advice is to do it very slowly and to consult some of the pics here to see the margin you have. You can see the black line around the interior of my front skin--that's the Kindle itself. The left side, with the buttons, should probably have been a tiny, tiny bit more to the left, but I got close enough for me. It's not too bad since there are only the two button slots.

Betsy


----------



## cagnes

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Got my skin, applied it, love it! I wish I'd had a bit better picture of the quilt, but it was sold.
> 
> The quilt is "Aspen Leaves"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the original quilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooh pretty! I like how part of the skinned back shows with the cover!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cagnes said:


> Oooh pretty! I like how part of the skinned back shows with the cover!


Thanks!

I like that, too. I'm really happy that I skinned it.

Betsy


----------



## Patricia




----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patricia said:


>


That is so cool! Love that the skin has her peeking out from behind the cover!

Betsy


----------



## Patricia

Thanks, Betsy...I just noticed that the battery connector almost makes it look like she's wearing an earring!  I don't usually read without the cover, so I didn't see that.  I also don't rotate it, so she won't be upside down either!


----------



## Andra

Very excited that my skin is at my post office and should go out today.  The email for the ship notification estimated the arrival date as the 26th and I knew it's never taken that long for skins to reach me before.


----------



## Kathy

Betsy & Patricia, yours is so beautiful. I haven't skinned my Kindles in years, but this one is made for it. I'm going to go look again. I have the solid black, so I can go crazy with color.


----------



## Kathy

Eilene said:


> Got it!! Thanks Betsy! I signed up with Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So pretty.


----------



## Eilene

Patricia said:


>


This is really pretty!


----------



## Eilene

Kathy said:


> So pretty.


Thank you! I really love how the Oasis looks & feels with a skin on it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patricia said:


> Thanks, Betsy...I just noticed that the battery connector almost makes it look like she's wearing an earring! I don't usually read without the cover, so I didn't see that. I also don't rotate it, so she won't be upside down either!


I love the Mini-Me on the front cover. What a good adaptation by the artist of the design for the Oasis!

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

My 2 skins just arrived today...very quickly too! I used the super saver and they got here in a couple of days. Even local mail doesn't make it in a couple days sometimes. Anyway, now I can't decide which one I want to use first. I got the Poppy Gardens and Flamingo Sunset. Once I decide I'll be back with pictures. I haven't skinned the last few kindles but I'm looking forward to doing it again. All the pictures posted so far look great!


----------



## Kathy

KindleGirl said:


> My 2 skins just arrived today...very quickly too! I used the super saver and they got here in a couple of days. Even local mail doesn't make it in a couple days sometimes. Anyway, now I can't decide which one I want to use first. I got the Poppy Gardens and Flamingo Sunset. Once I decide I'll be back with pictures. I haven't skinned the last few kindles but I'm looking forward to doing it again. All the pictures posted so far look great!


I was looking at the Flamingo Sunset. What's the front like on it.


----------



## KindleGirl

Kathy said:


> I was looking at the Flamingo Sunset. What's the front like on it.


It's very nice. I think I'm going with that one since it's nearing summer and it looks beachy. I'll take a picture when I'm done.


----------



## KindleGirl

Here is the Sunset Flamingo:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KindleGirl

Here's the back:
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathy

That is adorable KindleGirl. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Patricia

Love it, KindleGirl.  I'm afraid I'd just want to make myself a cocktail and stare at the ocean.


----------



## KindleGirl

Patricia said:


> Love it, KindleGirl. I'm afraid I'd just want to make myself a cocktail and stare at the ocean.


That is a possibility!


----------



## Kathy

I ordered 2. I couldn't decide which I liked best. I usually like to trade after awhile so figured I would just get the 2nd one since I was able to use the code. I ordered the Twilight Lilies and one called Virgo. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## kerrycrow

This is the weathered wood and walnut cover on the oasis. I was not going to skin the front but decided I like the lack of fingerprints. I also like how the buttons sort of blend in to the wood grain.


----------



## Kathy

kerrycrow said:


> This is the weathered wood and nutmeg cover on the oasis. I was not going to skin the front but decided I like the lack of fingerprints. I also like how the button sort of blend in to the wood grain.


Beautiful. It really looks nice with Walnut.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kerrycrow said:


> This is the weathered wood and walnut cover on the oasis. I was not going to skin the front but decided I like the lack of fingerprints. I also like how the buttons sort of blend in to the wood grain.


That's gorgeous, Kerry!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> Here's the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This makes me smile!

Betsy


----------



## Jen200

They are all so pretty.  I love Flamingo Sunset.  I have used it with several devices.  It is currently on my iPad mini.  I heard back from DecalGirl yesterday on my skin.  She if there was no movement today she would ship another one.  I checked this morning, and after sitting in Delaware for 6 days, it arrived in Philadelphia early this morning.  The estimated delivery date is now Thursday.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jen200 said:


> They are all so pretty. I love Flamingo Sunset. I have used it with several devices. It is currently on my iPad mini. I heard back from DecalGirl yesterday on my skin. She if there was no movement today she would ship another one. I checked this morning, and after sitting in Delaware for 6 days, it arrived in Philadelphia early this morning. The estimated delivery date is now Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yay, Jen! *keeps fingers crossed*


----------



## Andra

I like the way that they are changing the designs so the front and back are not just identical pictures.  As the Kindles get smaller, it's harder to have the same picture on the front and have it make sense.  They are paying attention to the parts that will actually show.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> I like the way that they are changing the designs so the front and back are not just identical pictures. As the Kindles get smaller, it's harder to have the same picture on the front and have it make sense. They are paying attention to the parts that will actually show.


I agree! I'm going to think about that if I do another custom one. I did, with mine, change the part that was visible to have a tree trunk go up the side with the buttons so that the black buttons would blend in a bit with the black and gray Aspen trunks.

Betsy


----------



## kerrycrow

Really enjoying these pictures.  I have not put a skin on a Kindle for years.  For some reason, the Oasis "wanted" one, lol.  I just realized Betsy's is a custom skin from her own quilt.  That is super cool.  I do paper collage and now I'm thinking maybe I'll do my own skin sometime....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kerrycrow said:


> Really enjoying these pictures. I have not put a skin on a Kindle for years. For some reason, the Oasis "wanted" one, lol. I just realized Betsy's is a custom skin from her own quilt. That is super cool. I do paper collage and now I'm thinking maybe I'll do my own skin sometime....


Do it!!!

I also hadn't put a skin on in years. The fact that this is literally the first Kindle I've used without it being in the case (much) led me to order a skin for protection. And, back when I was ordering skins, I had thought of doing a custom one with one of my quilts but had never gotten around to it. So it was kind of a natural.

Would love to see your skin, Kerry!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Here's mine. Sorry about the lighting. I have all the overhead fluorescent bulbs above my cube removed from the fixtures so it's pretty dark in here.
The third picture shows the way that I hold the Oasis when reading. I don't think it clashes with the Walnut cover nearly as bad as the Purple Lacquer skin that was my second first choice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's lovely, Andra!  I've gotten skins by that artist.  In fact, I might still have one unused one for one of my devices. 

I don't think it clashes at all with the Walnut.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

The one I had on my very first tablet was this Purple Rain, but it was before the matte was an option and I think the colors were a little brighter.  But I definitely prefer the matte finish.  It seems to make it less slippery and easier to hold.


----------



## Tatiana

For anyone who is interested the DecalGirl 25% discount coupon code *winterblues* still works. I just used it successfully for the Oasis skin by Thomas Kinkade Conquering Storms.


----------



## Jen200

My black woodgrain finally arrived today.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KindleGirl

Very pretty, Andra!

Tatiana and Jen...pictures when you get them skinned! I love seeing all the pictures!


----------



## kerrycrow

Andra:  I think that color combo looks wonderful together. !!


----------



## Kathy

Really pretty Andrea. I love the color.


----------



## Sunshine22

Thank you thank you for all of the great pictures!  Andra, what is your Oasis sitting on?

My Decal girl skin came yesterday, and it is so pretty.  I'm so impressed with it... love it. 
I'd post a picture, but I still don't actually have my Oasis yet, lol.  Two more weeks...

My first thought when I opened the package was, dang the Oasis is tiny!


----------



## Andra

Sunshine22 said:


> Thank you thank you for all of the great pictures! Andra, what is your Oasis sitting on?


It is an iKross tablet stand that I keep at the office. I checked and it looks like they only sell the tiny phone stands now. But there may be something similar in another brand.


----------



## Kathy

Got my DecalGirl skins today. I put the one called Virgo on first. Haven't skinned a Kindle for years. I like it but will have to get used to it.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kathy, that's just lovely!  That's the black cover?

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kathy, that's just lovely! That's the black cover?
> 
> Betsy


Yes. I had originally ordered the Merlot but changed to the black and really like it. I'm happy with the solid black.


----------



## Meemo

I actually skinned my buttons a couple of days ago just for grins. I don't know how long it'll last - they're bound to start peeling off eventually because the button slivers left behind are just a hair too big, but for now they look cool.


----------



## Sunshine22

Kathy said:


> Got my DecalGirl skins today. I put the one called Virgo on first. Haven't skinned a Kindle for years. I like it but will have to get used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! I bought this one from this same artist


----------



## Eilene

Kathy said:


> Got my DecalGirl skins today. I put the one called Virgo on first. Haven't skinned a Kindle for years. I like it but will have to get used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful skin!!! It looks great with the black also!


----------



## Kathy

Sunshine22 said:


> Beautiful! I bought this one from this same artist


e

Really pretty. My sign is Virgo but there were a couple of others that tempted me. I love her work.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

My voyage is the only kindle I have never skinned (afraid it would interfere with the haptic touch sensors) but you guys have inspired me! I really wanted to skin the new oasis because of the exposed part of the back, and it didn't seem fair to have the voyage be the only naked kindle 

Some of my happiest times are when I am in my herb garden with the sun shining and the bees buzzing around. So now my oasis is covered with echinaceas by artist Jackie Friesth. The voyage is wearing woodland columbines by the same artist. They went on much easier than expected....I still remember trying to get skins on that keyboard kindle!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, Wisteria--

Those make me smile!  I'm going to check out her work.

Thanks for sharing with us and yay for showing your Voyage some love!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Love it Wisteria.. Looks like Spring.


----------



## Andra

Wisteria, your Oasis looks really nice.  That skin and the merlot case really compliment each other.
Love the one on the Voyage though - it's purple!!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Andra said:


> Wisteria, your Oasis looks really nice. That skin and the merlot case really compliment each other.
> Love the one on the Voyage though - it's purple!!


The voyage is in an amazon purple cover  Sorry, I didn't take a shot of that.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Does anyone have the Barn Wood or Black Woodgrain on an Oasis? Sometimes it is so hard to imagine a particular skin on the device. (I wish all of the device photos would show the decal simulated on the device.)


----------



## Jen200

KimberlyinMN said:


> Does anyone have the Barn Wood or Black Woodgrain on an Oasis? Sometimes it is so hard to imagine a particular skin on the device. (I wish all of the device photos would show the decal simulated on the device.)


I have the black woodgrain. You can't really tell it is on the Oasis, but it protects it from fingerprints.


----------



## prairiesky

I received my Oasis yesterday and skinned it today. I have yet to read using it. This is Colorado columbines...I live in Colorado


----------



## Kathy

That's beautiful Prairiesky. Love the colors.


----------



## mistyd107

? For anyone who has used the treasure hunt skin. How would it look paired with the merlot cover?? TIA


----------



## prairiesky

For my Colorado columbines cover, the top photo is upside own...oops!


----------



## GirlFriday

I just ordered this one. I though it would go really well with my Merlot cover.


----------



## Kathy

GirlFriday said:


> I just ordered this one. I though it would go really well with my Merlot cover.


Beautiful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's lovely, GirlFriday!

Betsy


----------



## GirlFriday

Got my skin today!


----------



## Anastayja

I know this thread is old but wanted to share my simple skin since I purchased my Oasis about 2 weeks ago. In the background is my sleeve for it. ☺


----------



## Kathy

Anastayja said:


> I know this thread is old but wanted to share my simple skin since I purchased my Oasis about 2 weeks ago. In the background is my sleeve for it. ☺


Really like the skin. It is perfect with the sleeve.


----------



## Anastayja

Kathy said:


> Really like the skin. It is perfect with the sleeve.


Thanks. ☺


----------



## Patricia

What is the name of the design?


----------



## Anastayja

Patricia said:


> What is the name of the design?


It called glamorous from mightyskins.

https://www.mightyskins.com/glamorous-amazon-kindle-oasis/


----------

